# Need Advice On Looking For An Apartment



## SOOOSKA (May 8, 2010)

Well I have decided to start looking for an apartment for me and 3 Bunnies (Chris should be taking 3). I have been spending far too much money over the past year staying in the house. I will be looking for a 3 bedroom apartment. One bedroom for me, one for bunnies and a spare bedroom for visitors. This will be a very difficult move going from a 1700 square foot house to an apartment but I really must get on with my life. Start a new beginning.

What I need to know is, should I be up front about having rabbits as pets? I guess I can say they are caged animals, which they will end up being when I am not at home. My babies have all had alot of freedom while living here. I really hope they will cope with their new surroundings once there.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Susan


----------



## Brandy456 (May 8, 2010)

I wouldn't lead the future landlord to believe their caged, because if theres ever any damage, and he see's that you've 'tricked' him, you may be in for a hefty bill. 

I'd mention their good qualities, like 'oh their litter trained' and reassure him the popular misconception about bunnies smelling ISN'T true, and that you clean their litters every day (whether or not you don't, every second night wont make your apartment stink either) If their still iffy about that, and they allow dogs, you could say that their way more well behaved and trained then any dog. 
THEN, to help him sleep at night, you could offer to put NIC squares around the room to 'protect' his wall/baseboards (but make a point, it's not necessary)

Good luck


----------



## undergunfire (May 8, 2010)

Yes, definitely mention the bunnies. When we rented from a rental agency they could careless how many rabbits or rats we had, they just wanted to know about the dog and cats. You might have to pay a pet deposit on the bunnies in case they do any damage to the place, there will be money there for them to fix it all. I do suggest, however, that if the rabbits do any damage...you try to fix it yourself because the rental companies will hire other people to do it, so more of your money is spent (also ask to see receipts if they fix things and its coming from your deposit money).

I agree with Brandi..."up talk" the bunnies if you mention them and they don't seem to be going with it. You can also provide information to back it up - you could even see if someone from a rabbit rescue would be a reference (if you know anyone).


----------



## Pipp (May 8, 2010)

I rent out my spare room to other bunny lovers, any chance of staying and doing that? I hate moving, but that's me.  Some see it as an adventure. 

Around here the price of a three-bedroom apt is about the same as a house, but with lower or included utilities. 

Are you currently renting? If so can you get a reference from your current landlord? 

'Caged' or 'penned' pets often works around here, depending on the vacancy rate, but apts are needless to say stricter than houses. Most will also require a 'pet deposit'.

So sorry you're going through all this disruption.  


sas :hug1


----------



## tonyshuman (May 8, 2010)

Definitely tell them about the bunnies up front. I look for apartments that advertise that they take cats, or even ones that take dogs (rarer). I then say that rabbits are a lot like cats in that they're quiet, clean, and don't cause a lot of damage. If you have one that's a baseboard chewer, I'd want to tell that, or mention that you'll block off chewable permanent fixtures of the apartment in the bunny room. I wouldn't be hesitant at all to tell the landlord they're caged when you're not there. I "allow" the landlord to think that's the case with my guys, although their "cages" are really a bedroom per pair. A landlord prefers a bunny that's caged when it's not supervised. Also, make sure that the pet policy as you understand it is in writing in the lease agreement or a lease addendum that's also signed by you and the landlord. You can ask Chris to serve as a reference for them, to verify that they're fixed and won't be destructive, unless you don't think he'll say nice things. You could also show the vet bills from when they were spayed/neutered if you have them. Many landlords prefer spayed and neutered pets. If you have other friends who know they're good bunnies they can also serve as references.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 8, 2010)

I personally would say that they are caged ( only if anyone asks)and then do everything that you can to absolutely ensure that no damage is done to baseboards etc. You could line the walls with fencing; yes it would cost alot but I actually at one time intended to line the walls of the entire upstairs with fencing (neverdid it becauseI eventually got 3 more rabbits)
Most landlords will not understand the concept of free roam rabbits andI personally would not set myself up for rejection by going into too much detail re. how they live. 


I did live in apartments for many years in Chicago and in one apartment, said I had a rabbit and the landlord was happy that it was an animal that was not noisy; henever thought about the chewing 
Here in this part of Wi the landlords are WAY stricter re. rentals than in Chicago and will even check the apartments at intervals.I think that it is because this is a college town and a lot of college students destroy property. 

Iguess that whatI am saying is to not give too much info but do tell the landlord that you have them and they are quiet and sweet

If I had to leave this house I have no idea where i would take 7 rabbits here; believe me I would have problems. 

3 is an OK number. 

let us know how it goes Susan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 10, 2010)

Well, I have a differing opinion on this as I worked for someone at a rental management place that would take a dog under 10 lbs sometimes. It was funny to me that peeps had dogs that weighed under that.

Caged animals is a good thing to renters/managers. They still have their rules. It depends. That is why I would not say you have the buns or I would say caged animals, which may not help. Some managers don't care if they are caged... Reason I say that is b/c you could get away w/ no animals, but have them...:expressionless Buns are far easier to get by w/ than a small yelping, running dog!:rollseyes


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 10, 2010)

I personal would say caged animals. I apartment rule state that the buns can not be out. Not that my manger does not see all the buns toys all over my room.

My manger is cool I can foster cats and everything she knows I am a good pet owner so I get away with murder. 

But from jump she is really strict with everyone. Here is how I look at caged animals. My buns are only out when someone is home. Me hubby a niece or nephew. 

So if I am not home and my landlord checks for what ever reason they are caged. If I am home I can easily throw them in there cage. 

Although most are not that strict. 


They are stricter about dogs around here.


----------



## fuzz16 (May 10, 2010)

when i was apartment hunting i would ask if they allowed caged animals, and they would in turn say no rabbits or ferrets but others are fine, or theyd say anything from macaws to boas to ferrets is fine...just dont ask directly about rabbits and dont say you have any. unless they charge a pet fee for them theres no need for them to know you do have any 

and why not look for a duplex instead of an apartment? that way you could get a small backyard and a garage and basement sometimes


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your replies. 

It's certainly alot to think about.

Now I have to go start looking for a place to live.:expressionless 

Susanurpletongue


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 11, 2010)

I would definately say they are caged. I always used the line of 'a small, caged rabbit' lol. If you have to say about 'out time' emphasise it is supervised at all times. Also say they have always lived in a house and are not destructive at all. Mention litter training, and also offer a pet deposit right up front (well, I did).

I think some landlords won't care, cos they will think of them like hamsters etc. But some landlords that may have had bad experiences with buns will not want them. But that's just the luck you get. I'm sure you'll find a place somewhere where either the landlord doesn't 'care', or you can have a chat and explain the situation, and that they aren't destructive etc.

Also, mention they are silent pets. Just in case. You know some people have no idea about what family a rabbit is in, let alone if it squeaks or not lol. Saying they are silent is just a bonus for the landlord.

I would always be a little more reserved (say caged, no destruction etc.) and then deal with any destruction later (if it happens!). Once your in, everything it just so much easier.

Jen


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 11, 2010)

I have no experience with apartment hunting, as I lived in the same house for the last 25 years. :shock:

But if you had pictures of your bunnies to show, then the landlord might even approve of them.


----------



## CoolWaterRabbitry (May 11, 2010)

I know the apartment I used to be in allowed small animals, and rabbits; but their insurance did not cover ferrets, cats, or dogs...and snakes, I think it really depends on the place. Some places might keep up a better 'appearance' and might think that a normally caged animal running around might make too much of a 'mess' vs. a cat or dog; whereas a landlord that runs a decent, sometimes cheaper place, might not think anything of it. (my old place had burn holes in parts of the carpet that were there way before I moved in, so I doubt that they would have cared if we had pets running around lol )


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 11, 2010)

I would definately ask about caged animals. We just had to take a bunny back into rescue because the adopter's apartment manager found out she had the rabbit and asked for an additional $200 security deposit, which the girl couldn't afford. She lied on her adoption application and said that it was OK with her apartment manager.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 12, 2010)

Well I went to a place yesterday that has a 3 bedroom for July 1st. I got the application but never noticed till I got home it say no pets. The super actually looked like a decent guy. I will be bringing the application back in the next couple of days and I will mention it to him, maybe I can buy him off. LOL

Wish me luck, it has a big balcony too, and after having my beautiful back yard i definetely need a balcony for gardening.

Susan


----------



## BethM (May 13, 2010)

I do NOT recommend trying to hide your pets from any landlord. I don't know how it is in Canada, but around here, landlords have the right to access their rental properties for repairs/maintenance, etc. If you have agreed in writing on the lease to no pets, and they come in and discover you have a pet, you can be evicted or fined (or both) for violating the lease agreement. They do have to provide a 24-hour written notice when they come in to do routine things (change furnace filters, etc), but the renter does not have the right to deny them entry, or reschedule. I know there would be no way I could have hidden my bunnies, their cages, toys, etc. When there were maintenance issues (say, a leaking toilet), the landlord would call maintenance and they would come on their schedule. In that case, no advance notice was required. 

At the apartment I used to be at, they would post maintenance things above the mailboxes in the lobby of the building. It would be something vague, like "we'll be changing the furnace filters in your building in May," which covered their legal obligation to notify us. 

Also, if you talk a "no pets" place into allowing you to have pets, get it in writing!!! If something were to happen, like management changed, or something, they have no legal obligation to stick to a verbal agreement. Get it in writing!


----------



## Pipp (May 13, 2010)

There is a 'no pets' policy here. Â Â :big wink:

We have an absentee owner.Â  

But one day I was tipped off by the property manager that the owners, a man and his son, were going to be inspecting the premises the next day -- first time in 10 years.Â  

The manager knew I had a couple of bunnies, but he was so clueless about pets he kept thinking he was seeing the same two rabbits in spite of different colours, shapes and sizes, LOL!Â Â  (His quizzical looks were so funny!)Â  So I was good as long as he didn't see more than two at a time.Â  

He did complain about my bales of hay, though.Â  He said that the owner wouldn't like that, they attracted rodents.

Anyhoo, I told the manager to tell me 30 minutes or more in advance of them actually coming to the house.Â  He phoned with my 30-minute warning to tell me they were walking up my steps.Â  :shock: 
:faint:
I had nine rabbits.Â  I just started grabbing them and throwing them in rooms and closets. anic:

They came in, saw the first rabbit in a pen in the living room, and just said, "Oh, a rabbit!'Â  

Then they saw two more rabbits.Â  

"How many do you have?" asked the son.Â  

'Oh, well... "Â  I sez.Â Â  "Uh... " 

Then Dill starts pawing at the closet like crazy.Â  The son opens the door and one PO'd mini-rex comes barreling out (followed by a disgruntled dwarf).Â Â  

"Hey, another one!Â  How many do you have?"

"Er..."Â  mutter mutter ... "Uh... pet sitting... fosters... mumble mumble."Â  

It was on to the back room, and two more rabbits.Â Â  

And a bale of hay. 

"Dad!Â  Come look at this!" 

me -->Â  :nerves1 

"Hey Dad, this is just like our place, we had bales of hay, too.Â  We had 20 bunnies, they're the greatest pets!"

He proceeded to spend the rest of the visit talking about his rabbits!Â 



Â  


sasÂ Â Â  :laughsmiley:


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 13, 2010)

Omg Pipp i am crying with laughter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That story was hilarious hahahahaha

"throwing rabbits in closets and rooms" and them being like 'hey I think momma accidentally put us in here- I'll paw to get let out' 'NOOOO'

It all just went so wrong lol!!! "Pet-sitting mumble mumble" 

hahaha:laugh:


Jen


----------



## Myia09 (May 13, 2010)

I hide my rabbits..I don't know about anyone else buy my apartment has to legally give me a 42 hour notice to enter my apartment.

I thought Chinchillas were okay, but out of the blue they said they were not okay..so I hide them too. 

I have on my lease a list of pets not allowed..I know rabbits is on their but Chinchillas are not.

BUT I don't have *much* damage except for urine stains from Sheriff which I am hopeful I can get out..and even not, they can't prove I had animals.

However, it is a stress and I am dying to end my lease and move out to a better place (We had to get this place on a rush)

I would also reconmend NOT renting from a corp..I do that now..and the fees and regulations are ridicolous and insane.


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 13, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> BUT I don't have *much* damage except for urine stains from Sheriff which I am hopeful I can get out..and even not, they can't prove I had animals.



Sorry Landlord- I just didn't make it that time :big wink: hahaha


True though- he can't prove anything!!!

Jen


----------



## BethM (May 13, 2010)

jcottonl02 wrote:


> *Myia09 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > BUT I don't have *much* damage except for urine stains from Sheriff which I am hopeful I can get out..and even not, they can't prove I had animals.
> ...



They can't prove what animal it came from, (could be drunk male human!) but they can still charge a fee to clean or repair the damage. :/


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 13, 2010)

Yeah actually...but at least you can't get kicked out for violating a policy lol 

Jen


----------



## tonyshuman (May 13, 2010)

Once at a previous apartment we had one more bunny than the landlord knew about, so we took Benjamin for a visit to the park when the owner came to show the property to a prospective new tenant. I had to laugh about the closet, though, Pipp!


----------



## Daenerys (May 13, 2010)

The apartment complex my boyfriend lives in allows no pets.....in his one room he has 13 snakes, 2 tree frogs, 2 firebelly toads, about 20 teeny little baby toads, an anole, an armadillo lizard, two rats, and two rabbits. All in one room! The one we live in. So, add two people to that list. Its quite a chore keeping it quiet from the roommates in the bedroom next door and across the living room, but we manage. Brandon had to move in here on short notice so he really got very little choice in where he would end up. He just took the first place available. Hopefully we'll be moving into our new place on August 1st. We asked about their pet policy, specifically asking if snakes and other caged animals were allowed, and if they excluded any species from that caged category, and they allow anything caged but if its uncaged there is a fee and a weight limit. Luckily my 8 pound papillon is under their weight limit and the pet fee is very reasonable.  So, just ask about their pet policy and don't be specific is my recommendation.


----------



## Bassetluv (May 15, 2010)

Susan, one thing to keep in mind if you start running into 'no pets' policies is that in Ontario, even if a landlord may state this in a lease, he/she cannot evict a person for having a pet, unless there is proof of damage to the premises by the pet and (or) complaints from other tenants about the pet.

From the Ontario Landlord and Tenant Act:

*Q6: The landlord says I must either move out or get rid of my pet; Do I?

A6: Only if the pet is dangerous, causes allergic reactions or causes problems for other tenants or the landlord, must you get rid of your pet or consider moving elsewhere as per Landlord application to terminate tenancy based on animals.

Even if you signed a lease with a "no pets" clause, if the pet is not a problem for anybody they can not enforce it; such no pets clauses are invalid under the law.

You do not have to move or get rid of the pet unless the Board issues a written order to do so.*

My suggestion: Be upfront about your bunnies, but if you repeatedly have problems getting a place because of this, then not disclosing them might be an option....


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 23, 2010)

Pipp, that is thee best story, haha!

Best of luck to you. I know how hard it can be, an it's just buns, I know.ssd:


----------

